# Best/Cheapest GL Insurance Provider



## PrestigiousLLC (Feb 18, 2013)

I am Insurance Shopping and wondering who everyone has found to provide the best for the price GLinsurance for Preservation work.. I called the advertisement on this board (Hiscox) and they don't provide insurance for this industry...Any company that allows you to get going online? 
Thanks


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

York Jersey Underwriters


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Are looking for GL or E&O? The answer will differ depending on what type of policy you are actually looking for.


----------



## S&Kpropertyservices (Feb 19, 2013)

We only looked into the 3 approved SG providers, but the best deal we found among those was with Brunswick. Cheapest rate and they offered interest free monthly payments.

You have to submit your application online with them and they email you back a quote a few days later. I think it took 3-4 days to get the quote back and then another 2 days or so to get the proof of insurance for the policy once we decided to buy it.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

http://www.insurance-tek.com/

supposed to be really good price and coverage wise


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Grange Mutual is the best I have found for the price. https://www.grangeinsurance.com/


----------

